# Thrall â™¥ Jaina



## .:Vodoo:. (28. April 2008)

Jaina, Herscherin über Theramore, hat....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein Waffenstillstand mit Thrall gemacht? oder steckt mehr dahinter?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Berg Hyjal kämpften sie gemeinsam gegen die Legion.
Waffenstillstand, Bündnis oder steckt da Liebe hinter?

wie meint ihr?

ein Bündnis ist immer toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber Liebe ist immer schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (28. April 2008)

mh... dann könnte ja hinter der Geschichte mit Rexxar auch mehr stecken^^

btw find ich jaina auf dem bild  ziemliech ..... naja gibt tollere bilder


----------



## Tyreel (28. April 2008)

Schöner Thread ^^ 

Hmm also ich denke das da eine art zuneigung herscht. Wobei das meiner Meinung anch keine Liebe ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schon in der Wc3 Kampagne verstehen die sich viel zu gut ^^ 
Aber ich denke mal eher das ich das denke weil Mensch Orc...Orc Mensch hmm das passt net so gut ^^ 
Ich denke mal das beruht eher auf einenm freundschaftlichen Bündnis ^^ 



greets Tyrrel


----------



## serdar (28. April 2008)

Die Bilder sehen nicht nach den gemeinten Personen aus.

Trotzdem Liebe.


----------



## Elchilus (28. April 2008)

Liebe is geil xD

Des Baby is tot hässlich und Jaina platzt bei der Geburt alle sind traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirdoìl (28. April 2008)

Liebe??? Wie würden wohl die Kinder aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (28. April 2008)

ja hab auch für bündnis ork mensch mensch ork  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. April 2008)

gute freunde.


----------



## Vurvolak (28. April 2008)

Noob schrieb:


> Liebe??? Wie würden wohl die Kinder aussehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, Halb-Orks sind in Fantasywelten ja nun nichts Neues. Dennoch ist die Vorstellung, dass es sich bei den Beiden um Liebe handelt doch eher seltsam.


----------



## waven (28. April 2008)

Elchilus schrieb:


> Liebe is geil xD
> 
> Des Baby is tot hässlich und Jaina platzt bei der Geburt alle sind traurig
> 
> ...



LOFL

neee, denke es ist ein bündnis aus liebe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (28. April 2008)

EIn kurzer Waffenstillstand, allianz und horde werden sich wohl kaum vereinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (28. April 2008)

hier vilt ein bessers Jaina Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und nur die Liebe zählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naked92 (28. April 2008)

Ganz klar : LIEBE !


----------



## mazze3333 (28. April 2008)

Du hast immer so schöne threads...
Ich tippe auf Liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit es ist geraten...bin erst bei mienem 5 buch oder so.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (28. April 2008)

liebe nicht,bloß ne enge freundschaft denke ich


----------



## Caidy (28. April 2008)

nein es ist keine Liebe sondern Respekt.


Thrall ist wie man der Geschichte entnehmen kann in Tharetha verliebt ( hdz1 für die dies nicht wissen)

geht auch ziemlich eindeutig aus der Geschichte heraus.... auch wenn es ein tragisches Ende nimmt, weil diese am ende geköpft wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (28. April 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaah hässliche kinder, falls es liebe ist


----------



## cell81469 (28. April 2008)

naja anscih sind die beiden befreundet laut dem buch teufelskreis


----------



## iggeblackmoore (28. April 2008)

Wie schon erwähnt ist Thrall in Taretha verliebt und wird sie hoffentlich immer weiter lieben, denn liebe geht über den Tod.


----------



## Treymoure (28. April 2008)

Caidy schrieb:


> nein es ist keine Liebe Liebe sondern Respekt.
> Thrall ist wie man der Geschichte entnehmen kann in Tharetha verliebt ( hdz1 für die dies nicht wissen)
> 
> geht auch ziemlich eindeutig aus der Geschichte heraus.... auch wenn es ein tragisches Ende nimmt, weil diese am ende geköpft wird
> ...




die wird geköpft? - und wer ist dann das in den Marschen?

aber BTT: Waffenstillstand


----------



## Ollivan (28. April 2008)

würd sagen einfach freundschaft und vllt zuneigung...aber liebe wohl eher nich.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (28. April 2008)

In den Marschen ist Tabetha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
Lies das Buch "Der letzte Wächter" dann wirst du wissen worum es geht.


----------



## Chrissian (28. April 2008)

Reines Bündnis aus Respekt.

Lange Zeit haben die Menschen die Orcs bekriegt,und die Orcs sich halt gewehrt.

Nur weil sie grün sind.

Die normale Dummheit der Menschen : Intoleranz,und Egoismus.

Doch Jaina hebt sich von ihrem Volk ab,und respektiert die Orcs.

Die Orcs haben aber schon viel mitgemacht,und so leicht können sie den Menschen nicht verzeihen,was sie ihnen angetan haben.

Normale dumme,leider existierende menschliche Züge,wie im Real Life. (Diskriminierung von Schwarzen,oder Homosexuellen.)


----------



## Schmoer (28. April 2008)

ich denk mal die Sche ist rein körperlicher Natur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schoeni (28. April 2008)

Waffenstillstand weil gemeinsamer Feind - Legion
aber alles andre schließ ich mal aus weil Horde und Alli miteinander wohl genauso wenig können wie Borussen und Schalke Fans


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. April 2008)

Naja halb-Orcs gibt es auch In WoW. In Nagrand steht einer Rum und gibt auf Horde-Seite Quests auf. Der Klingenmeister der über einen Oger-Clan herrscht. Oder Garona, die Spionin von Gul Dan.

Ich denke aber das ist eher eine enge Freundschaft, keine Liebe. Hab alle Bücher gelesen und
denke nicht dass sich da auch noch großartig was ändert, nicht in der einen wie in der anderen
Richtung.

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. April 2008)

Reines Bündnis aus Respekt.

Lange Zeit haben die Menschen die Orcs bekriegt,und die Orcs sich halt gewehrt.

Nur weil sie grün sind.

Die normale Dummheit der Menschen : Intoleranz,und Egoismus.

Doch Jaina hebt sich von ihrem Volk ab,und respektiert die Orcs.

Die Orcs haben aber schon viel mitgemacht,und so leicht können sie den Menschen nicht verzeihen,was sie ihnen angetan haben.


Das sind absoulut Falsche behauptungen. Würdest du dich auskennen wüsstest du dass das
nur eine Seite der Medallie ist.


----------



## Yuukami (28. April 2008)

ICH BRINGE EUCH LIECBE


----------



## Mini Vaati (28. April 2008)

ICH BRINGE EUCH LIECBE

wie?


----------



## Mardoo (28. April 2008)

keine liebe, da thrall die tusse aus hdz1 liebt.


----------



## LMay (28. April 2008)

Taretha & Thrall sind die zwei, die Liebe verbindet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruxandra (28. April 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> ICH BRINGE EUCH LIECBE



Er bringt uns Liebe...Bringt ihn um!!!
- Nicht doch, dass ist Mister Burns!

Ohhh, unser Mister Burns.. Bringt ihn um!!!


----------



## Serenas (28. April 2008)

Halb Ork-Menschen sind überhaupt nicht abwegig.
Im Buch "der letzte Wächter" wird ja auch von einer Halb-Orkin ,Garona, erzählt.
Sie wird als attraktiv bezeichnet, allerdings mit grüner Haut und deutlichen Zeichen
der orkischen Abstammung, was sie für Menschen und Orks abstossend macht.
Ihr versteht: die Orks sehen den Mensch in ihr und die Menschen den Ork.

BTT:
Ich denke es herrscht zwischen Thrall und Jaina tiefe Freundschaft und Respekt.


----------



## Thycore (28. April 2008)

Ich will 50 Sekunden meines Lebens zurück!
Warum hab ich diesen Thread angeklickt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (28. April 2008)

Noob schrieb:


> Liebe??? Wie würden wohl die Kinder aussehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Liebe definiert sich nicht unbedingt durch Geschlechtsverkehr... ^^


----------



## leckaeis (28. April 2008)

Also von Jaina aus ist es nur ein Bündnis. Wie es von Trhall aussieht weiss ich nicht. 

Warum es bei Jaine nicht mehr ist, weiss jeder der mal im BT Arthas' Tagebuch gelesen hat und die letzte Untoten Mission bei WC3 : TFT gezockt hat.
Im tagebuch von Arthas steht glaub ich sowas wie 
"....bla bla bla, wir haben uns oft getroffen und ich glaube wir haben uns ineinander verliebt...." 

In der WC3 Mission bekommt man folgendes zu hören :
Arthas:"Seit ihr mir immernoch Gram, weil ich euch Jaine genommen habe, Kael?"
Kael'Thas:"Ihr habt mir alles genommen. Mir bleibt nur noch die Rache."

Bei thrall würde ich sogar sagen, dass er sich eher in taretha verliebt hat ( Buch : Der Lord des Clans ). Dumm nur, das Taretha leider, leider tot ist


----------



## Fröggi1 (28. April 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> In den Marschen ist Tabetha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lesen bildet sie heist taretha nicht Tabetha. Lies das Buch "Der Lord der Clans".


----------



## zificult (28. April 2008)

es ist keine Liebe. Es war zeitweise eine sehr intensive Freundscahft. Gefühle empfand Jaina nur für PRINZ Arthaz


----------



## leckaeis (28. April 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Lesen bildet sie heist taretha nicht Tabetha. Lies das Buch "Der Lord der Clans".




Ohje ohje .. Warst du überhaut mal in den marschen? xD
Da is irgendwo ein kleines Häusschen mit einer TABETHA drin. Nach gerüchten zu Folge soll sie sogar Aegwynn selbst sein. Aber wer weiss das schon

Die Tarteha die du meinst, wird in "Der Lord des Clans" getötet.


----------



## noobhammer (28. April 2008)

vielleicht wird´s ne ORGIE    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noobhammer (28. April 2008)

zu #39 yooo stimmt ..hab sie heute in den maschen besucht....magier quest ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## it's magic (28. April 2008)

würde freundschaft anklicken aber steht da ja nit -.-


----------



## Fumacilla (28. April 2008)

Elchilus schrieb:


> Liebe is geil xD
> 
> Des Baby is tot hässlich und Jaina platzt bei der Geburt alle sind traurig
> 
> ...



rofl....

da er seine alte jedes und jedesmal wieder in der hdz1 trifft, kann es ja fast nur respekt und freundschaft sein, das sie einen gemeinsamen feind haben!


----------



## Fröggi1 (28. April 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Ohje ohje .. Warst du überhaut mal in den marschen? xD
> Da is irgendwo ein kleines Häusschen mit einer TABETHA drin. Nach gerüchten zu Folge soll sie sogar Aegwynn selbst sein. Aber wer weiss das schon
> 
> Die Tarteha die du meinst, wird in "Der Lord des Clans" getötet.


Ich meinte eigentlich auch die die getötet wird war ja die grosse liebe von Thrall


----------



## EliteOrk (28. April 2008)

Boah, wenn der Thrall net so ne Muschi wär, wäre wow das, was es sein sollte -.- :

BLUTBAD MORD TOTSCHLAG KRIEG MASSAKER ZERFLEISCHEN ZERREISSEN SCHÄDELSPALTEN KEINEÜBERLEBENDEN KINDERUNDFRAUENMORD usw. :>


----------



## theriggiboy (28. April 2008)

sie war nur ein One-Night-Stand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (28. April 2008)

i glaub daß wa mer als freunschaft wail der trall is ja vol so


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (28. April 2008)

Oh man....langeweile?


----------



## leckaeis (28. April 2008)

Rhon schrieb:


> Oh man....langeweile?



Die Frage geb ich mal zurück. 


@Fröggi 

Also zusammengefasst : Taretha, Jugendfreundin von Thrall in "Der Lord des Clans"
                                    Tabetha, eventuelle reinkarnation von Aegwynn, oder vlt. Aegwynn selbst.


----------



## Faith_sfx (28. April 2008)

Wayne???

World of kuschelcraft zomfg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (28. April 2008)

EliteOrk schrieb:


> Boah, wenn der Thrall net so ne Muschi wär, wäre wow das, was es sein sollte:
> 
> BLUTBAD MORD TOTSCHLAG KRIEG MASSAKER ZERFLEISCHEN ZERREISSEN SCHÄDELSPALTEN KEINEÜBERLEBENDEN KINDERUNDFRAUENMORD



Geh CS spielen *kiss*


----------



## Faith_sfx (28. April 2008)

EliteOrk schrieb:


> Boah, wenn der Thrall net so ne Muschi wär, wäre wow das, was es sein sollte -.- :
> 
> BLUTBAD MORD TOTSCHLAG KRIEG MASSAKER ZERFLEISCHEN ZERREISSEN SCHÄDELSPALTEN KEINEÜBERLEBENDEN KINDERUNDFRAUENMORD usw. :>



Aber gaaaaanz bestimmt nicht in WoW dann spiel lieber AoC aber ich glaube dafür bist du zujung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Fröggi1 (28. April 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> @Fröggi
> 
> Also zusammengefasst : Taretha, Jugendfreundin von Thrall in "Der Lord des Clans"
> Tabetha, eventuelle reinkarnation von Aegwynn, oder vlt. Aegwynn selbst.



stimmt genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. April 2008)

war das nich in hdz 1 eindeutig als  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erkennbar?


----------



## Sreal (28. April 2008)

naja liebe zwischen den beiden ist eher unwahrscheinlich.. jaina hatte ja mal was mit arthas... naja ich tipp da auch auf freundschaft.  Wäre ergo etwas unrealistisch und würde auch nicht zu seinem char passen denn als die sich in wc3 ja begegnet sind musste medivh die beiden ja davon abhalten sich gegenseitig die köpfe einzuhauen 

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (28. April 2008)

.:Vodoo:.,
nimmst du meinen Antrag an?


----------



## Guibärchen (29. April 2008)

Elchilus schrieb:


> Liebe is geil xD
> 
> Des Baby is tot hässlich und Jaina platzt bei der Geburt alle sind traurig
> 
> ...


naja, Orc und menschen können kinder zeugen! im buch "im strom der dunkelheit" kommt ein Mischling vor der  als horde spion in stormwind operiert und letztendlich den king killt!

zum thema platzen, die mutter war warscheinlich auch ein mensch... naja im krieg, morden plündern und da wird vergewaltigen nicht fern sein : /


----------



## Ikku (29. April 2008)

Hab für Bündnis gevotet...  ^^
Wobei ich eher für Bündnis/enge Freundschaft bin...
Aber Liebe auf keinen Fall^^ Wenn dann nur platonisch wo wir ja wieder bei Freundschaft wären ;P


----------



## valknutr (29. April 2008)

hä?
wasn das fürn thema?
junge les die bücher un spiel wc3..
es gibt leute die glauben dass dann au noch dass da was zwischen den beiden läuft.oder zwischen taretha un thrall..noch son ding.
er war gefangen un alle ham ihn verachtet.sie war die einzige die über die grenzen der intoleranz hinaus sich dazu bereit erklärte einem orc zu helfen.
thrall respektiert das bis heute.er versucht ja schließlich auch die orcs auf die alten schamanistischen wege zurückzubringen und weg von dem blutrausch un dem hexenmeisterkram.
is halt von der einstellung her ein "oldschool-orc"^^
respektiert die, die ihn respektieren.
und die erfahrungen mit taretha haben ihn ja erst gezeigt dass nicht alle menschen intolerante idioten sind und versucht dass ja auch in der horde klarzumachen.
ohne die vorgeschichte wäre es nie zu einem waffenstillstand mit jaina gekommen.wenn er da überhaupt gelebt hätte, geschweige denn die horde^^
er verdankt diesem einen menschen nunmal sehr viel.
so un jetz mach den thread zu..es reicht schon dass blizz die story anpasst wie sie's wollen un dann muss ich so nen schund hier lesen. als nächstes kommt dass der kleine könig in sturmwind was mit lady onyxia hat oder watt?


----------



## HS2k (29. April 2008)

Hier stand mal ein Kommentar zu einem anderen Thread Oo
ka wie man Beträge wieder löscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2008)

mhm eine menschenfrau solle auf einen hässlichen fetten grünen orc stehen? niemals^^

mfg


----------



## Hubautz (29. April 2008)

Ein mächtiger Krieger aus einer uralten Dynastie soll auf einen bulimischen Teenager stehen?  Niemals  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (29. April 2008)

Warum kann ich bei der Umfrage nicht "Freundschaft" auswählen?


----------



## L.Shandro (29. April 2008)

naja, also als ich teufelskreis gelesen hab kams mir zwischendurch schon ein wenig vor als würden sich da mehr entwickeln können, aber ob zwischen nem ork und nem menschen wirklich was laufen kann? obwohl die beiden ja schon unikate für ihre völker sind.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (29. April 2008)

also ich glaube auch das es liebe ist wie bei der schönen und das biest^^aber ich glaube auch das es eine verbotene liebe ist,wo niemand wissen darf das es sie gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (29. April 2008)

nenene,

Jaina is mir ^^

aber schöner Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (29. April 2008)

Liebe ? Das ist einfach nur Respekt vor einander keine Liebe. Beide Respektieren sich thrall ist ein gebohrener Anführer und Starker Kriegsherr und Jaina eine für ihr alter weise und mächtige Magierin.


----------



## Exomia (29. April 2008)

MiKlAtScH schrieb:


> also ich glaube auch das es liebe ist wie bei der schönen und das biest^^aber ich glaube auch das es eine verbotene liebe ist,wo niemand wissen darf das es sie gibt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

Wer weis was die zukunft bring? Atm denke ich jedoch ein Tiefe Freundschaft beide trauern um ihre verlorene Liebe, und Respektieren einander mehr als jeder andere Ihres Volkes. Natürlich ist es aus rein spieltechnischen Gründen unmöglich das da mehr werden kann! Menschen bei der Horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Orcs bei der Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .....ne ne ne  welches Volk soll dann wiederum die seiten wechseln? Gleichgewicht sollte ja da sein!


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (29. April 2008)

Caidy schrieb:


> nein es ist keine Liebe sondern Respekt.
> Thrall ist wie man der Geschichte entnehmen kann in Tharetha verliebt ( hdz1 für die dies nicht wissen)
> 
> geht auch ziemlich eindeutig aus der Geschichte heraus.... auch wenn es ein tragisches Ende nimmt, weil diese am ende geköpft wird
> ...



Rüschtüsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Damit können wir die Diskussion auch beenden bevor nochmehr
Leute schreiben müssen wie schlimm die Gören der Zwei aussehen würden -.-


----------



## hardok (29. April 2008)

also die bilder sind wirklich etwas schlecht gewaehlt. thrall ist nunmal schamane und wuerde sicherlich keien plattenruestung bzw. krieger pvp set tragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu garona halforcen gibt es einen sehr, sehr guten artikel auf wow-wiki mit einer ansprechenden iullustration: http://www.wowwiki.com/Garona.

zu den beiden anderen wurde ja schon genug gesagt <3 garona ^^


----------



## teroa (29. April 2008)

mhmh an den TE spiel mal warcraft 3/TFT dann weißte was es ist....


----------



## Waldmond (29. April 2008)

Die Beiden sind sehr eng befreundet und gehen sehr vertraut miteinader um. Punkt.

Quelle(Buch): World of WarCraft 1. Teufelskreis: Bd 1


----------



## Kyrador (29. April 2008)

Das wärs doch, Dalaran in Northrend wird regiert von König Thrall und Königin Jaina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamll (29. April 2008)

liebe eindeutig für mich ^^
btw: mal wieder ein super thread mit super bildern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caidy (29. April 2008)

les mal die eigentliche geschichte :3


Im buch über Thrall wird sie geköpft, dafür das sie ihm geholfen hat.


----------



## Rainu (29. April 2008)

Also ich glaube doch stark das es liebe ist ... zu mindestens im "aufbau". Denn wenn man mal Thralls vergangenheit genauer betrachtet, wurde er ja von menschen aufgezogen .... es ist also nur logisch das Thrall zuneigungen zu einem Mensch haben kann als z.b ein "normaler" Ork.

Und seine "alte" liebe war ja auch ein mensch ^^ -> leider wurde sie enthäuptet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MFg


----------



## Sasquehama (29. April 2008)

Die Verbindung zwischen Thrall und Jaina basiert auf Respekt!
Aus diesem Grund habe ich hier für Bündnis gevoted.

Thrall und Tharetha verbindet, wenn mich meine Erinnerung nicht täuscht zwar ein wesentlich herzlicheres Gefühl, doch handelt es sich hier eher um die Liebe zwischen Geschwistern, als eine in romatischem Boden gepflanzte Rose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. April 2008)

ich finde theramore sollte wie shattrath neutral sein,da thrall jeden der jaina was antut koepfen wuerde.


----------



## leckaeis (29. April 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Wer weis was die zukunft bring? Atm denke ich jedoch ein Tiefe Freundschaft beide trauern um ihre verlorene Liebe, und Respektieren einander mehr als jeder andere Ihres Volkes. Natürlich ist es aus rein spieltechnischen Gründen unmöglich das da mehr werden kann! Menschen bei der Horde
> 
> ...





Woooo saaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In WotLK wird man als Ally für diverse Aspekte den Buff "Kraft der Horde" Und als Hordler "Ehre der Allianz" kriegen. Sprich man ist verbündet. So in diesem Bündiss kommen sich Thrall und Jaina ein letztes mal näher und dann .. ja und daaaaann .. Die Beiden verlieben sich, heiraten, Horde und Allianz verbünden sich, Arthas stirb an Kilmaerwärmung und WoW ist zu Endöööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. April 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Woooo saaaa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja!


----------



## Zorkal (29. April 2008)

Ein weiterer sinnloser Thread...armes Buffed-Forum


----------



## leckaeis (29. April 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ein weiterer sinnloser Thread...armes Buffed-Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dann definier mir doch mal "sinnvoll"
Ich meine wozu ist ein Forum da? Um zu diskutieren ... Guck einer an.
Was machen wir? Diskutieren ... Na sowas aber auch.
Wer bestimmt denn bitte was sinnlos ist und was nicht? 
Denkst du deine Meinung, die nichts mim Thrad zu tun hat is sinnvoller?

( So, ich bin zwar auch am Thread vorbei geschrammt, aber das musst ich nu ma los werden )


----------



## D.O.M.E (29. April 2008)

ES gibt echt tolle bilder von WoW, die von Jaina gehören dazu^^


----------



## Xarod (29. April 2008)

Bücher lesen ftw!!!

Wenn du "Der Lord der Clans" gelesen hättest wüsstes du das Thrall, wenn er jemanden liebt, dann höhstens Taretha. Obwohl ich da wiederum eher glaube das er Taretha wie eine Schwester geliebt hat, nicht wie einer Freundin. Und Jaina hatte höhsten mal gefühle für Arthas, bevor er verrückt wurde.

Du musst auch bedenken das beide Anführer und auch Krieger sind. Sowas wie Liebe können sie sich nicht leisten, schon garnicht für eine andere (feindliche) Rasse. Also haben sie höhsten freundschaftliche Gefühle für einander. Obwohl ich nichtmal das ganz glaube. Sie respektieren sich wahrscheinlich gegenseitig und schätze die Qualitäten/Stärke/Verstand/Vernuft etc. des anderen, als Anführer und als Krieger und versuchen so den Frieden zu erhalten.


----------



## hufranz2007 (29. April 2008)

wayne....bin wohl zu erwachsen


----------



## Zorkal (29. April 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Dann definier mir doch mal "sinnvoll"
> Ich meine wozu ist ein Forum da? Um zu diskutieren ... Guck einer an.
> Was machen wir? Diskutieren ... Na sowas aber auch.
> Wer bestimmt denn bitte was sinnlos ist und was nicht?
> ...


Ihr diskutiert hier vollkommen ohne Grundlage über ein vollkommen irrelevantes Thema.
Sinnvoll wäre für mich ein Thread darüber  wie man die Terrase der Magistraten findet oder etwas in der Art.


----------



## Black Muffin (29. April 2008)

OMG Wie würde denn das Kind aussehen o.O


----------



## DeadAngel (29. April 2008)

Wieviel Freizeit und vor allem, was muss man rauchen um über so etwas nach zu denken? o.O

Der Thrall und die Lady bringen natürlich den Frieden ins Land. Die Welt ist eine Blume und wir haben die nächsten 28.000 Jahre einen Regenbogen der von SW bis in die Scherbenwelt geht. Darum brauchen wir keine Portale mehr, sondern gleiten über den Regenbogen. 

So und jetzt muss ich mir mal kurz den Finger in den Hals stecken. Na wobei ich hab mir den Text gerade noch mal durchgelesen. Den Finger brauch ich dafür dann doch nicht mehr.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (29. April 2008)

uiiii an einem abend hab ich es rein gemacht, eingeschlafen und jetzt komm ich von der arbeit zurück und es sind viele kommentare zu lesen o.O


also.....

zu den Büchern
Wegen der Liebe kann man sich einfach seine Meinung dazu machen
wir wissen ja nicht genau "was in den Köpfen" bei denen vor geht
beim Buch Teufelskreis dachte ich echt das da was funkt vilt
aber vilt aber Jaina ihre gedanken bei Arthas und macht sich sorgen
in Wc3 weis man ja auch nicht genau ob Jaina weis das Arthas ein Todesritter geworden ist weil sie ganse zeit in Kalimdor ist

Die idee mit Theramore
denke ihrgend wie auch das Theramore eine Neutrale Stadt sein könnte
Jaina ist glaube ich noch Loyal zur allians aber die Horde zu bekämpfen macht sie nicht

komische sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meinungen sind gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarod (29. April 2008)

cell81469 schrieb:


> naja anscih sind die beiden befreundet laut dem buch teufelskreis





ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Naja halb-Orcs gibt es auch In WoW. In Nagrand steht einer Rum und gibt auf Horde-Seite Quests auf. Der Klingenmeister der über einen Oger-Clan herrscht. Oder Garona, die Spionin von Gul Dan.
> 
> Ich denke aber das ist eher eine enge Freundschaft, keine Liebe. Hab alle Bücher gelesen und
> denke nicht dass sich da auch noch großartig was ändert, nicht in der einen wie in der anderen
> ...



Naja ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen dass das Buch "Der Teufelskreis" nur eine Art _Einleitung_ für eine weitere Trilogie ist, wie "Der Tag des Drachen" eine Art Einleitung für "Krieg der Ahnen" ist. Und ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das dann in dieser Trilogie die "Freundschaft" zwischen den beiden auf eine harte Probegestellt wird bzw. zerbricht.

Aber naja ist nur eine Theorie.


----------



## Buffalosoldier (29. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Super idee 
FInd ich mega lustig ^^

Kenn mich nich mit den Warcraft Büchern aus,
aber liebe wäre cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Langmar (29. April 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Woooo saaaa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hmm.. da hast du was vergessen! Als die Klimaerwärmung eintrifft, wollen die Ingenieure dies verhindern, mit ihren Techniken. Sie bauen einen Automaten, der das Klima, abkühlen soll. Dummerweise wurde der so eingestellt, dass alles einfriert und die brennende Legion nun die frierende Legion heisst! Um alles wieder in den normal Zustand zu versetzen, brauchen sie Atom. Sie bauen ein Atomkraftwerk, doch dummerweise kommt ein Zwerg und stellt seinen Bierhumpen auf den grossen, dicken, schönen, glänzenden und roten Knopf. Dort drauf steht "Selbstzerstörung". Dann explodiert das Kraftwerk, die ganze Welt is verseucht und keiner kann sich mehr einloggen. Blizzard geht konkurs und WoW wird begraben.. Ende!

Nun zum Thema:

Habe zwar die Bücher nich gelesen, aber Liebe? Ich würde auch eher auf Freundschaft tippen!
Nun ja, mal schauen ob was draus wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfG Langmar


----------



## Orego (29. April 2008)

Keine Liebe, aber vielleicht ein One-Night... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (29. April 2008)

vote for A.J. Cook als Jaina im Warcraft Film <3


----------



## Metadron72 (29. April 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ihr diskutiert hier vollkommen ohne Grundlage über ein vollkommen irrelevantes Thema.
> Sinnvoll wäre für mich ein Thread darüber  wie man die Terrase der Magistraten findet oder etwas in der Art.



schon 2 posts von dir in einem sinnlosen thread, voll erwachsen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
du bist auch einer von denen die in jeden laden gehen und sagen "nein, das möchte ich nicht kaufen" und wieder gehen ...die leute werden sich ihren teil denken ....

aber lustig seid ihr immer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s. das der thread seine berechtigung hat, sieht man an den vielen sehr überwiegenden postiven stimmen

@te go on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlinia (29. April 2008)

naked92 schrieb:


> Ganz klar : LIEBE !


----------



## Byron (29. April 2008)

So ganz krass von Liebe sprechen kann man da glaub ich nicht...
Vllt hätte die Umfrag noch um den Punkt heisse Romanze erweitert werden sollen oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinrak (29. April 2008)

Also ich finde ehrlich gesagt, dass Liebe nicht unbedingt immer etwas mit Kindern oder dergleichen zu tun haben muss(!).

Schonmal nachgedacht das Liebe auch durch den Willen bestehen kann und nicht durch körperliche sexuelle Anregungen? o.O

Außerdem kann ich es mir gut vorstellen, dass durch diese Beziehung endlich wieder einmal Frieden auf Azeroth einkehren würde,
denn wie im Band 2 schon steht, ist es ein Mensch (Für alle die es nicht gelesen haben--> Taretha Foxton) der Thrall geholfen hat zu überleben^^...

Und ich denke mir auch wir alle können das Schicksal von WoW bestimmen, indem wir dem ein oder anderen "gegnerischen" Spieler helfen ^^...

Soviel meinerseits und um nochmal auf den Punkt zu kommen: Meine Stimme steht für Liebe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Have fun, good luck and c ya next time ^^

-:~|||Shinrak|||~:-


P.s.: Wer flamed wird von mir nicht ernst genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2008)

hufranz2007 schrieb:


> wayne....bin wohl zu erwachsen


denkste
hat damit nix zu tun du bist nur ein angeber und kiddie,was man an dem *wayne* sieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nautica (30. April 2008)

Liebe ganz klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und es gibt WoW sogar n Halborc... Garona...


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (30. April 2008)

Nautica schrieb:


> Liebe ganz klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Rexxar ist ja ein Halb Orc und Halb Oger (mognatal oder so^^)

hier bei kann man sich jetzt auch abstrackte vorstellungen machen o.O


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2008)

mit `
^^


----------



## Shiro Firerage (30. April 2008)

Ich sage das es Liebe ist, auf jeden fall von Thralls Seite aus.
Thrall liebt Taretha, ob nun nur wie Bruder und Schwester oder eben so richtig, und in dem Buch Teufelskreis steht auch das Thrall zu Jaina sagte das sie ihn an Taretha erinnert. 
Liebe ist es auf jeden fall nur ist Liebe ein großer Begriff und man müsste ihn unterteilen, meiner Meinung nach ist es von Thrall Liebe zu einem Partner und von Jaina nur Zuneigung.
Die Schöne und das Biest ftw lol


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2008)

liebe ganz oben,in beiden bedeutungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (30. April 2008)

Ahja, zu der sache mit den Kindern muss man aber sagen das, ob Gut oder Böse, Hässlich oder Hübsch, es immer am Auge des Betrachters liegt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Mai 2008)

ist aber uebel das freundschaft nicht da ist
liebe ist aber wie gesagt relativ,
es kann z.b. geschwisternliebe sein


----------



## Larmina (3. Mai 2008)

Ich bin für Liebe allein schon weils so schön romantisch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (3. Mai 2008)

lies das Buch , anstatt unzählige Umfragen mit massig Bildern zu starten..


----------



## dragon1 (5. Mai 2008)

vorposter:
er will ja nur eure meinung wissen(uebrigens hab ich ihm den tipp gegeben^^)
und die bilder sind gut.


----------



## Emol (5. Mai 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> vorposter:
> er will ja nur eure meinung wissen(uebrigens hab ich ihm den tipp gegeben^^)
> und die bilder sind gut.



die bilder sind überhaupt nicht gut überhaupt das mit dem blut und nachtelfen, wer zeichnet bitte so was?
und was die umfrage angeht: so einen blödsinn intressiert nur leute die wirklich rein gar nichts zu tun haben! das ganze war ein zweckbündnis aus basta! kael thas und vashj lieben sich doch auch nicht oder?


----------



## dragon1 (5. Mai 2008)

hat dir wohl wer die sandburg put gemacht );
da ist ja nichts gegen dich was regste dich so auf!


----------



## Emol (5. Mai 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hat dir wohl wer die sandburg put gemacht );
> da ist ja nichts gegen dich was regste dich so auf!



ich reg mich drüber auf, dass so sinnlose umfragen fast jeden tag im forum sind. wer is die beste anführerin war ja auch enooooorm wichtig! bitte wann hört denn der/die ersteller/in damit auf und kommt zu dem schluss, dass es so was blödes is solche umfragen zu starten. hach liebe zwischen allen leuten, komm mit wir gehen bäume umarmen!


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (5. Mai 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hat dir wohl wer die sandburg put gemacht );
> da ist ja nichts gegen dich was regste dich so auf!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


lass einfach die kommentare wegblenden (;


----------



## Slaide (5. Mai 2008)

Also ich würde auf eine enge Freundschaft zwischen den beiden tippen und das thrall in teufelskreis zu jaina gesagt interpretiere ich darauf, dass sie ihn an taretha erinnere durch die freundlichkeit zu ihm und dem mut.


----------



## Thursoni (5. Mai 2008)

Warum wusst ich das genau du diesen Thread aufgemacht hast oO?


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (5. Mai 2008)

also liebe geht mal net ne  der det die töten ^^  wenn ihr wiest wass ich meine    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BurningShaddow (5. Mai 2008)

Ja wissen wir @ Goldenboy1989  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja ist eher aus Respekt aber wenn Liebe dazwischen kommen würde wär das auch mal eine interessante Story.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Igi_90 (5. Mai 2008)

lol, das ist eigentlich nicht von bedeutung aber eher bündnis würd ich sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (5. Mai 2008)

Mal was zu den weinenden Kindern gesagt, 
1. sind diese Umfragen RPisch (ich liebe es lol) bzw Storytechnich und somit sehr wichtig.
2. gehört RP und die Story genauso zu WoW wie PvP und PvE.
3. wenn dir diese Themen nicht gefallen dann lies sie nicht, geht es dir aufn cookie das man in dieses Forum so etwas postet dann verpiss dich verdammt nochmal aus diesem Forum und wein dir an Muttiskochschürze die Augen aus.
Leute wie du, Emol, versauen anderen den Spaß am Forum, wenn du ein minderwertigkeitsprob hast dann such dir ne couch und jemanden der dir zuhört.


Und es ist *Liebe* Basta! XD

@Vodoo weiter so, deine Themen/Umfragen sind nice ;3

PS: wenn es die Leute nicht interessieren würde dann würde keiner voten bzw keiner hier reingucken/reinschreiben


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> lass einfach die kommentare wegblenden (;


hmm??



Shiro schrieb:


> Mal was zu den weinenden Kindern gesagt,
> 1. sind diese Umfragen RPisch (ich liebe es lol) bzw Storytechnich und somit sehr wichtig.
> 2. gehört RP und die Story genauso zu WoW wie PvP und PvE.
> 3. wenn dir diese Themen nicht gefallen dann lies sie nicht, geht es dir aufn cookie das man in dieses Forum so etwas postet dann verpiss dich verdammt nochmal aus diesem Forum und wein dir an Muttiskochschürze die Augen aus.
> ...


/singn
naja ich bin zwar ein angeber aber der tipp stammt von mit(diese umfrage wollte ich machen,hab aber was mit der umfrageoption falsch gemacht)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2008)

Emol schrieb:


> ich reg mich drüber auf, dass so sinnlose umfragen fast jeden tag im forum sind. wer is die beste anführerin war ja auch enooooorm wichtig! bitte wann hört denn der/die ersteller/in damit auf und kommt zu dem schluss, dass es so was blödes is solche umfragen zu starten. hach liebe zwischen allen leuten, komm mit wir gehen bäume umarmen!


dein hass ist auch nicht besser aber vorsicht wenn dich schon das aufregt solltest du in eine psichiatrie gehen, sonst laufst du ja noch amok wegen einem vogel der zu laut zwitschert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (8. Mai 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Neradox (8. Mai 2008)

Ich find die Artworks sehr gut/ lustig.

BTT.: Nur ein Bündnis, eine "Menschin" würd sich glaube nie mit einem Orc abgeben.. nix gg Orcs, aber das ist wohl sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Waidowai (8. Mai 2008)

Natürlich Liebe!
Was denkt ihr denn wie die Tauren entstanden sind? ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nene,ich kennmich da ned so aus also für
< mhhhh ka >


----------



## Atanka (8. Mai 2008)

Keine Liebe, aber Freundschaft sehr wohl, und vor allem eben Respekt füreinander.

Nicht umsonst versuchen die beiden bis heute, Frieden zwischen den Fraktionen zu schaffen.

Und Thrall hat Taretha geliebt, nämlich wie eine Schwester, und nichts anderes...familiäre liebe is aber sowieso das stärkste und reinste Gefühl, von daher ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendiger (8. Mai 2008)

naja ich denke die lieben sich schon. nur es geht ja nich wirklich weil ein orc un ein mensch un wenn es noch die herrscher sind was würde das volk sagen         die haben auch glaub ich gar keine zeit dafür      

ähm habt bihr schon mal an die kiinder gedacht en mensch mit grüner haut? oda wie sehen die aus


----------



## Ðarky :) (9. Mai 2008)

Mensch+Orc=Troll^^


----------



## turalya (9. Mai 2008)

Noob schrieb:


> Liebe??? Wie würden wohl die Kinder aussehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


liebe heißt nicht unbedingt liebe machen^^
ich tippe auf liebe obwohl thrall traurig ist wegen tabetha


----------



## dragon1 (9. Mai 2008)

taretha


----------



## Vertestargo (14. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube schon, dass es Liebe ist aber nicht im sexuellen Sinne, sondern eher so wie bei Romeo und Julia, sie lieben sich zwar können aber nicht zusammen sein. Eine Liebe würde auch wesentlich mehr Konfliktpotenzial bieten ,z.B. wenn sie eines Tages gezwungen wären gegeneinander zu kämpfen, wäre das auf diese Weise wesenlich dramatischer und ,weil die World of Warcraft von Konflikten bestimmt wird, würde die Liebe auch besser in die ganze Handlung passen.


----------



## Tamagotchi (14. Mai 2008)

> Thrall &#9829; Jaina



Solche Threads lassen mich i-wie vermuten das der TE ein 15-jähriges pubertierendes Mädchen ist...


----------



## böseee (14. Mai 2008)

da geht nie im leben was. 
thrall trauert immer noch seiner ex geliebten hinterher


----------



## Arnorns (14. Mai 2008)

ich fragte mich gerade, ob es noch sinnloser geht, da flogen 2 lila elefanten loopings vor meinem fenster und da war mir die antwort klar: nein, geht es nicht...

aber mal ne frage vodoo: du musst aber auch überall deine bilder reinpacken, un eins mit den "nutten aus wow" is auch immer dabei oder?

mfg


----------



## Shac (14. Mai 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich finde theramore sollte wie shattrath neutral sein,da thrall jeden der jaina was antut koepfen wuerde.



Hatte mich auch gewundert das Theramore Allianzterretorium ist seit ich die bücher gelesen hab. Aber das mit dem köpfen muss ne Meisterleistung sein mit nem gewaltigen Kriegshammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,dann wohl eher Schädel einschlagen.

BTT: Thrall und Taretha würde ich sagen waren mehr wie Geschwister oder ne sehr enge Freundschaft mit Zuneigung. Was Thrall und Jaina angeht würde ich auch sagen enge freundschaft und großer Resepkt voreinander wobei man auch meinen könnte da könnte mehr draus werden weil sie Thrall ja mehr vertraut als früher ihrem Vater oder Arthas und Thrall laut Buch auch Jaina viel mehr vertraut als manch anderem.
Einfach mal abwarten würde ich sagen.

MfG Shac


----------



## Seacore (14. Mai 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> Jaina, Herscherin über Theramore, hat....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ich scheiße finde, ist das Thrall auf dem Bild aber sowas von derbst KACKE aussieht^^


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (14. Mai 2008)

Seacore schrieb:


> Was ich scheiße finde, ist das Thrall auf dem Bild aber sowas von derbst KACKE aussieht^^


Orc halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^



Tamagotchi schrieb:


> Solche Threads lassen mich i-wie vermuten das der TE ein 15-jähriges pubertierendes Mädchen ist...


arbeitskollege hat mir das herz gezeigt
und ein Titel für den thread ist mir nicht eingefallen


----------



## Tamagotchi (14. Mai 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> arbeitskollege hat mir das herz gezeigt
> und ein Titel für den thread ist mir nicht eingefallen



Ich meinte eigentlich den Inhalt und ich fasse das mal als ein 'ja' auf...


----------



## Kargath-Darkmagier (14. Mai 2008)

Waidowai schrieb:


> Natürlich Liebe!
> Was denkt ihr denn wie die Tauren entstanden sind? ^^
> 
> 
> ...


Wie sind denn die Tauren erstanden? O.o^^


----------



## dragon1 (18. Mai 2008)

Tamagotchi schrieb:


> Solche Threads lassen mich i-wie vermuten das der TE ein 15-jähriges pubertierendes Mädchen ist...


A. .:Vodoo:. ist ER
b.wirf nicht mit worten herum die du nicht verstehst.
c.da du ja noch VOR der pubetitaet bist solltest du weiter in die sandkiste gehen.



Shac schrieb:


> Hatte mich auch gewundert das Theramore Allianzterretorium ist seit ich die bücher gelesen hab. Aber das mit dem köpfen muss ne Meisterleistung sein mit nem gewaltigen Kriegshammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Askalel (18. Mai 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> EIn kurzer Waffenstillstand, allianz und horde werden sich wohl kaum vereinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na wart mal ab, auf kurz oder lang läufts doch drauf raus. Ausserdem hat Jaina ned mehr wirklich viel mit der Allianz zu tun.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (18. Mai 2008)

Askalel schrieb:


> Na wart mal ab, auf kurz oder lang läufts doch drauf raus. Ausserdem hat Jaina ned mehr wirklich viel mit der Allianz zu tun.



frag das mal auch Tyrande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei Hyjal war ja ein bündinis zwischen horde und allians
Erste misson bei wc3
Nachtelfen V.S. Horde und Allians  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PinkBunny (19. Mai 2008)

eeehm, romantische Vorstellung. Aber: Jetzt mal ernsthaft. Wie groß sind Orks im Verhältnis zu Menschen? Und jetzt sagt mir bitte nicht, dass sich zwei Erwachsene "Menschen" ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) die sich doll liep ham mit Händchenhalten zufrieden geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten gäbe das richtig schön viel Konflikt Potential. Ich mein, bei den Orks herrscht ja eine ausgeprägte Rangordnung, ein ausgeprägtes Ehrebewusstsein, son bisschen Machokultur schätze ich. Würde jemand, der sich mit einem Menschen abgibt, da noch respektiert werden?
Die Menschen würden das sicher auch nicht so easy hinnehmen. Und da müsste Thrall aber schon ziemlich viele seiner Leute vermöbeln, damit die die Klappe halten, wenn er plötzlich mit einer menschenfrau in Orgrimmar aufläuft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab trotzdem mal für Luv gevoted. Einfach weils knuddelig ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


btw. Warum hat Thrall einen toten Troll unterm Arm klemmen?


----------



## Naphtalia (20. Mai 2008)

Wir von der Allianz haben Thrall so oft aus seinem Kerker in Durnholde geholt, da muss er einfach dankbar sein ... Es wird sowieso Zeit, die Fraktionen zu verbünden, die Städte für alle zu öffnen und die PvP-Kämpfe als eine Art Sportwettkämpfe zu gestalten, bei denen durchaus auch Leute der selben Fraktion gegen einander antreten können.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (20. Mai 2008)

Naphtalia schrieb:


> Wir von der Allianz haben Thrall so oft aus seinem Kerker in Durnholde geholt, da muss er einfach dankbar sein ... Es wird sowieso Zeit, die Fraktionen zu verbünden, die Städte für alle zu öffnen und die PvP-Kämpfe als eine Art Sportwettkämpfe zu gestalten, bei denen durchaus auch Leute der selben Fraktion gegen einander antreten können.


geh arena in schlingendorntal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dah gehts^^

Hehe hab mal ein screen von einem P-server gesehen wo Ally und horde in einer gruppe waren und Bt gemacht haben
nur doof der link geht nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. Mai 2008)

Naphtalia schrieb:


> Wir von der Allianz haben Thrall so oft aus seinem Kerker in Durnholde geholt, da muss er einfach dankbar sein ... Es wird sowieso Zeit, die Fraktionen zu verbünden, die Städte für alle zu öffnen und die PvP-Kämpfe als eine Art Sportwettkämpfe zu gestalten, bei denen durchaus auch Leute der selben Fraktion gegen einander antreten können.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*traum*


----------



## dragon1 (14. Juni 2008)

liebe ganz weit vorne^^


----------



## YesButNoButYes (14. Juni 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> liebe ganz weit vorne^^



Abgesehen vom Doppelpost und dem unverständlichen Kommentar hast du schon wieder einen monatealten Thread nach vorne gezogen...

Junge, lass es.


----------

